# NC Walleye / Sauger



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Fished NC WV side last night from 5-8 managed 20 or so Sauger between two of us and four walleye two keepers 20" and 24".















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

All off the wall using lead spoons


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

those are some nice fish


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet fish...


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Which dam was u at?


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

NC....New Cumberland


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice catch!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Man that's a nice stringer of fish! I can't wait to get up there and try my hand on the wall. With all of these thunderstorms moving in, the fishing should still be active as long as they don't open the lock up. I need to find a few of them spoons. I saw Walmart had some, but with $4-5 each that could get pretty expensive. Do you lose many lures when fishing like that? Anyways, just wanted to say good job.


----------



## FishinFireman25 (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought several 1 oz. spoons at Dunhams in Calcutta for less than $2 a piece.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

On a typical day I will loose 6-10 spoons that's why I started making my own.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Have you painted any white yet??


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I have powder coated them green white and glow but plain silver out fishes them all by far. I have said in other threads I will sell mine for $2 each or 3 for $5 if anyone wants them I know they are hard to find and I am not looking to get rich but I use very good hooks on mine. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just wondering if you used white up there much. we use them both down here and most of us have various molds for the spoons and the sinkers. Thanks for the offer,,,


----------

